

Django-graphs: beautiful, extensible, and fast graph rendering library - iamelgringo
http://labs.sixpixelsapart.com/projects/django-graphs

======
henning
any screenshots of examples of the graphs it can create?

~~~
grantc
Ditto. Terrible omission from the project page for a graphing lib.

------
newt0311
Great project but it needs LaTeX support. Where is the fun in drawing graphs
if you cannot write in $e^y$ in for one of the axis?

